# Alaska Rally 2007



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I have noticed several new members in Alaska. Anyone interested in getting together for a weekend?


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi akdream, We have a dream. It is to own an Outback and then take an Alaskan trip. Our house is on the market now. As soon as it sells and we are homeless, we will buy an Outback and then in 2008 we will head to Alaska. This has been a plan in the making for years and is now getting closer to reality.
We have been members of this site for a long time just reading and learning. We feel that by what we have learned here, we will be better prepared for our first trailer.
Ed


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Would love to have a weekend rally...but uncle sam has different ideas for me and I'll be changing my info page and address at the end of the month. With all of the new members, though, shouldn't be a problem getting something going.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

How about someone throw out a date and place and lets see what we can come up with.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you bet I'd like it! I'd love it!!!!!!!!!!! but alas, there is the problem of distance from here to there. Darn.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We are currently down in Valdez, AK for the Memorial Day weekend. I highly recommend the Stan Stephens cruise. What a blast!!! We are also staying at the Bear Paw RV park. Very nice accommodations. This is our first long distance trip with the new Outback and she handled like a dream.

We're headed to the Russian River campground for the 4th of July. There are still several open spots for this timeframe. Check out www.reserveamerica.com


----------

